# R reg Compass Calypso suspension question



## tombar

I've had this 13-yr-old van for 3 years and it swings a lot on corners (have to corner quite slowly), gets blown about a lot in the wind - feels like it's lifting on strong sidewind and possibly bounces on potholes etc. , but I don't know if this is normal or not. I've been to my local garage to see if doing anything to the suspension might help and they said it would be very costly and might create more problems if they made it stiffer. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## ColinC

Hi Tombar

No recent experience of this van. However we did have an N-reg Calypso (VW 2.4 non turbo) from new which we eventually sold about 10 years ago. I did find there was a fair amount of roll on corners. The VW is a relatively narrow wheelbase for a coachbuilt van. I suspect that as long as you know that the suspension and shock absorbers are not in need of attention, then you may need to regard this as a characteristic of the vehicle.

Colin


----------



## peedee

If your suspension has been checked out ok fitting air suspension is the standard cure.

peedee


----------



## tombar

peedee said:


> If your suspension has been checked out ok fitting air suspension is the standard cure.
> 
> peedee


Thanks. What does this involve and is it a specialised job or can most garages do it?


----------



## sideways

You cant fit airides without spending an absolute fortune, theres no back axle its independant at the rear, what we did was fit pickup rear springs and then got some small air bags that went inside the coil springs, we drilled holes through the centre of the lower wishbone to let the air pipe through, it lifted the rear end 3 inches and improved it dramatically albeit at the cost of rattling pots and pans whilst driving.


----------



## GasWorks

I wouldnt call £600 for a full air rear kit an absolute fortune.

The VW T-4 base is independant yes, but this does not make it costly. 

The small air bags inside the springs are knows as 'Coilrite' and are priced at around £180.


----------



## tombar

*suspension*



GasWorks said:


> I wouldnt call £600 for a full air rear kit an absolute fortune.
> 
> The VW T-4 base is independant yes, but this does not make it costly.
> 
> The small air bags inside the springs are knows as 'Coilrite' and are priced at around £180.


Hi, Gasworks,

I think maybe I should have put my question in teh Newcomers forum, rather than here, as I have not the slightest clue about suspension.
If you have the time, coudl you run through what I would need and approximately how much it would cost and where I could get it done? I'm in Kendal


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: suspension*



tombar said:


> I think maybe I should have put my question in teh Newcomers forum, rather than here, as I have not the slightest clue about suspension.


Hi Tombar

Correct forum. :wink: You wouldn't get the same quality of response in "Newcomers" - and one of the Mods would have moved the thread for you anyway.



tombar said:


> If you have the time, coudl you run through what I would need and approximately how much it would cost and where I could get it done? I'm in Kendal


Obvious next question - how far is Kendal from GasWorks?

Nowhere better than MHF for finding the item, dealer, trader etc., that you need. :wink:

Dave


----------



## GasWorks

Have recieved, and replied to you email Tom.

If anyone would like an exact fitting quote i have a calculator on the website as I am 100% mobile, and will fit at any place to suit yourself...

http://www.gasworksair.co.uk/shop/quote/

I will also get some FAQ's up when i get change to write them out!


----------



## tombar

GasWorks said:


> I wouldnt call £600 for a full air rear kit an absolute fortune.
> 
> The VW T-4 base is independant yes, but this does not make it costly.


Had this done and it seems much more stable on corners and in sidewinds. Handbrake turns could still be better.


----------



## GasWorks

Glad to hear it Tom!

What pressure have you ended up running it at?


----------



## tombar

GasWorks said:


> Glad to hear it Tom!
> 
> What pressure have you ended up running it at?


Still on 90 psi till I know how that feels, then will try lower


----------

